# NORTHERN ONTARIO ISOLATED!



## beejay910 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello everyone. My name is Bonnie. I live on Manitoulin Island in Northern Ontario. I have IBS. I also discovered that there is no support group for IBS in the north. Thats hard to believe. Does no one in Northern Ontario have IBS. I'm feeling very isolated here and need someone to talk to for support. Someone who can understand what it is like having this horrible disease and someone to share experiences with. Please, if anyone with this disease lives in Northern Ontario, (Manitoulin Island, Sudbury, Espanola, Massey etc.) make yourself known here. This is a wonderful place on the internet and has helped me so much.


----------

